# Airsoft stuff.



## zombiesniper (Jan 6, 2017)

Not trying to do product photography just try to learn how the surfaces will react to the lights for future reference. I do want to do our team load out photo's for our page so this was the first step.




Helmet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Magpul LM4 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




MKM by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




KWA ATP Auto by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 6, 2017)

I know absolutely nothing about it, but pretty cool looking equipment and nice photos.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 6, 2017)

We basically run around shooting people.

Here's a teaser.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 6, 2017)

Was that some sort of " grenade " sent out at 2:05? Nice video.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you.
Yes we sometimes use explosives. An effective way to flush someone out of a prickly bush. lol


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> Yes we sometimes use explosives. An effective way to flush someone out of a prickly bush. lol


You don't "borrow" a little something from work? That would really flush them out!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 6, 2017)

I think with a Tflash their would be a need for new shorts. lol


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2017)

T-Flashes are for girls!  Arty-sim baby!   Or maybe a few CS capsules?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 7, 2017)

Ya a CS grenade (oh ya did I mention we get them! silly buggers) would certainly make people move.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 7, 2017)

Time to play with gels.
Amazing how well a gel will turn a grey background whatever colour you wish.




Airsoft by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 7, 2017)

Lighting setup on this one is one soft box on a boom above camera right at 45deg about 3' 1/2 power
One at head level 4' 45 deg camera left 1/8 power
One waist hight camera left 4' 20deg 1/64 power. This one was just to light the rifle as it was coming out with no detail.
one light 1/2 power behind me with a red gel
Camera settings were 1/200 F8 ISO 100

Oh ya there is a smiley face in this photo.....can you find it?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2017)

Nicely done Alex.  I think that worked out very well.  Gels and a grey background make for good fun, don't they?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes they do. 
Now If I could just get someone else to stand in I wouldn't have to run back and fourth in the basement like a mad man. The dogs starting to look at me funny. lol


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2017)

Isn't that what Junior is for?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 7, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Isn't that what Junior is for?


Yes but i am not there to help right now i am still at a family members house


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that what Junior is for?
> ...


Fair enough!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2017)

On the first set of photos the two rifles are lighted the best, the pistol is kind of dark on the slide. You did a good job on the shot of yourself, especially adding that low-powered kicker light to light the rifle. I see you are learning very rapidly. You have the luxury of four lights and four stands and a boom stand. You're making very quick progress.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh ya there is a smiley face in this photo.....can you find it?[/QUOTE]

if no one finds it can i tell them were it is dad?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 7, 2017)

Derrel said:


> You're making very quick progress.


Thank you.



ZombiesniperJr said:


> if no one finds it can i tell them were it is dad?


Yes you can.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 7, 2017)

The smiley is on the end of the barrel. What do I win?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 7, 2017)

Not being shot by it. Most who get to see it are not so lucky


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 7, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Not being shot by it. Most who get to see it are not so lucky


Like me i have been shot by it more then once and it hurts!


----------

